

Kiev snipers hired by Maidan leaders - leaked EU's Ashton phone tape - oddx
http://rt.com/news/ashton-maidan-snipers-estonia-946/

======
kushti
In public speeches they states completely another point of view. It's not even
double standards, it's anti-human behavior

